# Post your Schwinn double bar roadsters



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

I'm craving one of these and want to see more pix of them to satisfy my thirst! Please post whatever you got... different colors and options ect... I want one but will have to wait a few before I can acctualy start looking for real. Thanks


----------



## rollfaster

*1938 double bar roadster*

The world badged. Not mine, this bike was my cousins and he sold it last year. I wanted it badly but didn't have the cash. Rob.


----------



## fordmike65

Why don't you get a real bike & look for a Colson?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Hey mods ...I'm being spammed


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

57 spitfire said:


> The world badged. Not mine, this bike was my cousins and he sold it last year. I wanted it badly but didn't have the cash. Rob.



Nice!.....


----------



## rollfaster

*Yep. Got one coming!*



fordmike65 said:


> Why don't you get a real bike & look for a Colson?




Hopefully next week sometime.


----------



## fordmike65

57 spitfire said:


> Hopefully next week sometime.




Not to steer this thread off it's course, but whatcha getting? I do dig these Schwinn double bars tho...Nice!


----------



## Spence36

Love the peaked fenders and straight back lock on my 36 roadster super clean !!! 


Cruising my Prewar Schwinn [emoji605]


----------



## fordmike65

Spence36 said:


> View attachment 184359View attachment 184360View attachment 184361View attachment 184362
> Love the peaked fenders and straight back lock on my 36 roadster super clean !!!
> 
> 
> Cruising my Prewar Schwinn [emoji605]




Whoa Mama! Now that could get me to convert to the Dark Side! NICE!!!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Thanks Spence for the tease!


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC

*1937 schwinn built bf goodrich*


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Nice!!!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

I'd like to find a black Lincoln badged one


----------



## fordmike65

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> I'd like to find a black Lincoln badged one




Good luck with that:o


----------



## Spence36

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> View attachment 184363


----------



## Spence36

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Thanks Spence for the tease!




No worries buddy !! Hehe! Yes it ls super clean ! 
Love having two Gothic fender Schwinns . My blue thunderbird has the same Gothic/peaked fenders ya can see it in the back of the pick . It's blue and white 

Cruising my Prewar Schwinn [emoji605]


----------



## Tim the Skid

*Royal badged*

This one was owned by fellow caber brownster69 and myself. It now resides in British Columbia.


----------



## Ozark Flyer

SaWeeeet!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Tim the Skid said:


> This one was owned by fellow caber brownster69 and myself. It now resides in British Columbia.



I just noticed that this looks like a tall frame ? and that the stays are straight instead of being curved, also the fork is weird non schwinn looking. ..is this a first year thing or something?


----------



## onecatahula

*Same as the one Tim posted . .*

Here's mine.
(thanks Spence!)
Same as the one Tim posted . .
I think it's a 37; note the straight seat and chain stays, and Mead type fork.
All factory paint.  Pioneer badged.
Sorry about the photo quality . .
Pouring rain here, and don't want to drag my babies out of their cozy nest.
These are Great Riders ! ! !


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

onecatahula said:


> Here's mine.
> (thanks Spence!)
> Same as the one Tim posted . .
> I think it's a 37; note the straight seat and chain stays, and Mead type fork.
> All factory paint.  Pioneer badged.
> Sorry about the photo quality . .
> Pouring rain here, and don't want to drag my babies out of their cozy nest.
> These are Great Riders ! ! !



Thanks....that answers my question!


----------



## ZOOK

*schwinn*

Recent find


----------



## bikecrazy

Here is a pic of a 1935 Doublebar I bought off Ebay a few years ago. It came form California and the previous owner was a regular at local bike events. Some of our mombers may remember this bike and have some input into its history. The picture was taken when it was on the West coast but The bike is the same as it was then.


----------



## rollfaster

bikecrazy said:


> Here is a pic of a 1935 Doublebar I bought off Ebay a few years ago. It came form California and the previous owner was a regular at local bike events. Some of our mombers may remember this bike and have some input into its history. The picture was taken when it was on the West coast but The bike is the same as it was then.View attachment 184724




Wow. What a beauty!


----------



## cds2323

When I saw this thread I was gonna post a pic of a super clean DBR with gothic fenders that I saw on e-Bay back in 2006. This bike was my screen saver for a long time. I wanted to buy it at the time,  but my son had just been born. I thought it had been parted, but while looking for the photo I realized it was a super clean C model that was parted around the same time. Anyway, it's the same bike Spence36 now owns and posted (post #8). So glad to see it survived. It's a beautiful example. Wish I had bought it when I could!


----------



## SirMike1983

This bicycle belonged to my grandpa, who bought it from the original owner some time in the late 1930s or early 40s (bike is a 1936 model with straight locking fork). My dad's cousin ended up with the bike in the 1950s, replacing the handle bars and cracking the original Torrington stem. The bike returned to my grandpa's barn some time in the 1960s when my dad's cousin outgrew it. My dad rode an English 3 speed and never was interested in the bike, so it sat in the loft of the barn until about 1997. I was moving some flooring with my dad in the loft of the barn when I discovered the bike laying on a pile of wood. I had previously cleaned up my dad's old Higgins Middleweight and thought the Schwinn Henderson in the barn was great. I eventually worked up the nerve to ask my grandpa for it and he said I could have it. I went over the bike in 1997 and again a few years ago, cleaning it up and replacing anything that needed replacing. This bicycle has been in my family about 75 years now. My grandpa is now near 87 and still sees the bike now and then when he goes into my parents' garage. He always says it was a champ and mentions it as "Old Napoleon".


----------



## scrubbinrims

As found in 2013 at a local auction.
I flipped it at Trexlertown later in the year...probably shouldn't have done that, but made a nice profit.
Chris


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

scrubbinrims said:


> As found in 2013 at a local auction.
> I flipped it at Trexlertown later in the year...probably shouldn't have done that, but made a nice profit.
> Chris
> View attachment 184855



Man I want that one!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

SirMike1983 said:


> This bicycle belonged to my grandpa, who bought it from the original owner some time in the late 1930s or early 40s (bike is a 1936 model with straight locking fork). My dad's cousin ended up with the bike in the 1950s, replacing the handle bars and cracking the original Torrington stem. The bike returned to my grandpa's barn some time in the 1960s when my dad's cousin outgrew it. My dad rode an English 3 speed and never was interested in the bike, so it sat in the loft of the barn until about 1997. I was moving some flooring with my dad in the loft of the barn when I discovered the bike laying on a pile of wood. I had previously cleaned up my dad's old Higgins Middleweight and thought the Schwinn Henderson in the barn was great. I eventually worked up the nerve to ask my grandpa for it and he said I could have it. I went over the bike in 1997 and again a few years ago, cleaning it up and replacing anything that needed replacing. This bicycle has been in my family about 75 years now. My grandpa is now near 87 and still sees the bike now and then when he goes into my parents' garage. He always says it was a champ and mentions it as "Old Napoleon".



Or this one....very clean paint! I'm jealous


----------



## schwinnking310

I could have bought this frame for $100 but I wasn't sure if it was Schwinn even though I'm pretty sure the crank and sprocket are Schwinn ,is this a double bar Schwinn or a Roadmaster or something else lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spence36

Yes that's a Schwinn DBR buy it !!!


----------



## Dave K

Super killer bikes.   So wish I had kept my 36


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

schwinnking310 said:


> I could have bought this frame for $100 but I wasn't sure if it was Schwinn even though I'm pretty sure the crank and sprocket are Schwinn ,is this a double bar Schwinn or a Roadmaster or something else lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'll buy it if you don't!


----------



## 37schwinn

Here is my tall frame BFG 37 but I now think it's a 38 by serial number. Still waiting to be put back together.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

I want one!


----------



## pedal4416

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> I want one!




No you dont, I DO!!!!!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

37schwinn said:


> Here is my tall frame BFG 37 but I now think it's a 38 by serial number. Still waiting to be put back together.



And blue too. .. my apprently favorite schwinn color lol....


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

pedal4416 said:


> No you dont, I DO!!!!!



It's my thread I'll beg if I want to....


----------



## 37schwinn

Here is one of my favorite DBR. Not my pic but if this bike belongs to someone here and wants me to remove it let me know and I'll remove. Just thought this pic belongs in this thread. 

Albert


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

37schwinn said:


> Here is one of my favorite DBR. Not my pic but if this bike belongs to someone here and wants me to remove it let me know and I'll remove. Just thought this pic belongs in this thread.
> 
> Albert



Interesting it has the skirted fender..... but I have a question. ..what's the xtra seat binder bolt for ?


----------



## onecatahula

scrubbinrims said:


> As found in 2013 at a local auction.
> I flipped it at Trexlertown later in the year...probably shouldn't have done that, but made a nice profit.
> Chris
> View attachment 184855




Hey Chris,
I ended up with this bike (minus the forebrake and shorty lever, of course).
Nice to see it as you found it . . 
I'll build it up someday !
Pete


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Just saw a tan and brown roadster  cruising down market St here in San Diego. Kinda beat up..tried to chase the guy down but no luck. Had autocycle sprocket. ..maybe he is a cabe member?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Larmo63

It is such a pleasure looking at these good old American Schwinns.

To me, it's like looking at vintage Porsches.


----------



## azbug-i

mine is like the one on page 1, not as clean though, but pretty clean!


----------



## azbug-i

this must be rare!!!



bikecrazy said:


> Here is a pic of a 1935 Doublebar I bought off Ebay a few years ago. It came form California and the previous owner was a regular at local bike events. Some of our mombers may remember this bike and have some input into its history. The picture was taken when it was on the West coast but The bike is the same as it was then.View attachment 184724


----------



## azbug-i

Man I totally want a black/white one haha!! rad! There are cool DBRs in here!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Any for sale?  Haha

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## oquinn

Did they ever put a springer fork on one of these?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

oquinn said:


> Did they ever put a springer fork on one of these?



I've seen one....can't find the picture though...

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65

I hate to say it, so it'll just be a whisper....

I think I want a Schwinn Double Bar Roadster.


----------



## tripple3

fordmike65 said:


> I hate to say it, so it'll just be a whisper....
> 
> I think I want a Schwinn Double Bar Roaster.



I really want 1; I think you should "Test Ride" 1 to check for Room....


----------



## bricycle

Mike, I think I want one as well.... shhhh.


----------



## fordmike65

tripple3 said:


> I really want 1; I think you should "Test Ride" 1 to check for Room....




Did they make a tall frame(20")?


----------



## tripple3

fordmike65 said:


> Did they make a tall frame(20")?



IDK probably.
@Jarod24 's looks like it may be 20"




http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1937-schwinn-roadster.99616/


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

fordmike65 said:


> Why don't you get a real bike & look for a Colson?



I see you are surfing the dbl bar roadster page...hmmmmmmm

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> I see you are surfing the dbl bar roadster page...hmmmmmmm
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



I'm like a moth to a flame.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

tripple3 said:


> IDK probably.
> @Jarod24 's looks like it may be 20"
> View attachment 378454
> http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1937-schwinn-roadster.99616/



The tall frame has a bigger opening between the bars

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Interesting it has the skirted fender..... but I have a question. ..what's the xtra seat binder bolt for ?



Tall frame 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65




----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 378586



Then you have a BC 67 ....



Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 37schwinn

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> The tall frame has a bigger opening between the bars
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk





Here you can dramatically see the difference in the 20" tall frame. The head tube and forks.


----------



## juanitasmith13

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> The tall frame has a bigger opening between the bars
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



Don't think he was wanting to fit-in or ride between the bars...


----------



## frankster41

37schwinn said:


> Here is one of my favorite DBR. Not my pic but if this bike belongs to someone here and wants me to remove it let me know and I'll remove. Just thought this pic belongs in this thread.
> 
> Albert



Hi Albert 
No problem with posting the picture of my DBR. I call it Kid Rock.


----------



## REC

Not exactly the way they came... Got this bike from onecatahula several years ago, Love it. Rides fantastic! Before and after shots
Pete's Pic:



And redone:




REC


----------



## 37schwinn

frankster41 said:


> Hi Albert
> No problem with posting the picture of my DBR. I call it Kid Rock.




Nice bike, how about some more pics. 
And the question inquiring minds want to know, what's the extra seat binder bolt? If that's what it is.


----------



## frankster41

37schwinn said:


> Nice bike, how about some more pics.
> And the question inquiring minds want to know, what's the extra seat binder bolt? If that's what it is.



Hey Albert and OBI
I found this frame and fork in pretty rough shape. I found a set of original paint fenders from a ladies DX with the holes  for the lacing. I figured I would give the bike a paper boy theme. The lacing on the back fender would keep the paperbags out of the spokes. I sandblasted the frame, fork and rims then gave it a pantina paint job to match the fenders. The extra seat binder bolt is to hold the rack to the frame. It needed a rack for the paperbags.


----------



## obliquepen

While at the Cyclone Coasters ride this weekend I overheard two Coasters talking about Schwinn Double Curved Bar Roadsters. So I volunteered to their conversation that I had one. Not sure they entirely believed me as I also mentioned that it was a Tall frame. Anyway decided to post images even though this is a work in progress. Really waiting for some nice fenders to add to the look. BTW I love the style of these bikes.


----------



## rcole45

Charles (obiquepen) I was one of the guys at the table talking about the roadsters. It was not that I didnt believe you that had the stunned look on my face, I was just so surprised that we could be talking about such a rare bike, in a tall frame version no less, and find that the guy at the next table has one. I would have been even more stunned if I could have seen how nice the bike really is.Only at a Coaster ride!. GREAT bike! See you at the next ride.  Ron


----------



## fordmike65

I wanna take it for a spin!


----------



## rcole45

Me FIRST.Mike, you don't even like schwinns.  LOL


----------



## juanitasmith13

Please install stem bolt before any rides! I'd hate to see any damage to this fine Excelsior! [It's especially sharp with-out any fenders!].


----------



## fordmike65

juanitasmith13 said:


> Please install stem bolt before any rides! I'd hate to see any damage to this fine Excelsior! [It's especially sharp with-out any fenders!].



Looks like a contemporary stem with an Allen bolt


----------



## juanitasmith13

fordmike65 said:


> Looks like a contemporary stem with an Allen bolt



thanx kiddo... left my glasses in the garage!


----------



## Autocycleplane




----------



## fordmike65




----------



## Autocycleplane

I dunno FordMike, I like mine better mostly because it's a Schwinn. You know, like the forum this thread is under.


----------



## Schwinn499

fordmike65 said:


>



But all Schwinns are the same right??


----------



## TheTrikeGuy

View attachment 404449 View attachment 404449 

 

 Here's my 37' in the works. Polished truss fork and cranks...I'm in need of a set of chrome drop center Schwinn wheels if anyone has a set for sale..Also would really like to have the 20" taller version as I'm a taller guy!! If anyone has one and wants to sell/trade let me know..


----------



## King Louie

My 36 Fleetwing


----------



## fordmike65

That's it. We gotta have a Double Bar ride here in SoCal! How cool would it be to see different manufacture's versions of the same frame design side by side!


----------



## rollfaster

fordmike65 said:


>



You know I'm a fan of this one!


----------



## mike

This is my 1936 Schwinn built BF Goodrich Roadster I purchase last September from Terry Jackson. Glenn Brown of San Clemente did the restoration Bob Cycles did the seat cover. Thanks to Gary skidking from  the cabe for the photographs of the seatpost decal, and Richard with oldstuff in Utah for creating the stencils.


----------



## REC

rollfaster said:


> *1938 double bar roadster*
> 
> The world badged. Not mine, this bike was my cousins and he sold it last year. I wanted it badly but didn't have the cash. Rob.
> 
> View attachment 184357




I'd have sold the dog.... That was gorgeous!
(Selling the dog would not have raised sufficient cash, and would have put ME in the doghouse)

REC


----------



## REC

fordmike65 said:


> Why don't you get a real bike & look for a Colson?



I washed my Colson and it shrunk!






I know, it's not a Schwinn. Bought this a few years ago and turned it into what you see - it's a Colson 20" double bar roadster

REC


----------



## obliquepen

Double Bars are my favorite and that blue one is DYNAMITE!!!!!


----------



## Autocycleplane




----------



## TheTrikeGuy

Here's the progress I've made to the 37" so far..Got the chrome wheels, new saddle now looking for the right chrome chaingaurd and chrome fenders would be outstanding! Anyone now of a chrome chaingaurd or chrome fender set 

 

 

 please let me know..


----------



## fordmike65

Forgot to post up this crusty '37 I've been rolling around town lately


----------



## Schwinn499

fordmike65 said:


> Forgot to post up this crusty '37 I've been rolling around town lately



Schwinn?


----------



## fordmike65

Schwinn499 said:


> Schwinn?



Need to check the badge again.


----------



## Schwinn499

fordmike65 said:


> Need to check the badge again.



That or the thread ur in...


----------



## fordmike65

Schwinn499 said:


> That or the thread ur in...


----------



## TheTrikeGuy

Hey I'm in the market for a tall 20" frame...would you be interested in selling frame and fork? or know of one for sale? Thanks












[/QUOTE]


----------



## Autocycleplane




----------



## fordmike65

One that popped up locally, but seller never responded. Looks like a tall frame too.


----------



## Thonyv1974_

TheTrikeGuy said:


> Hey I'm in the market for a tall 20" frame...would you be interested in selling frame and fork? or know of one for sale? Thanks



[/QUOTE]
Beautiful.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Looks like someone needs a bigger bike.


----------



## JOEL

Large frame 38 with locking fork, long seatpost and stem.
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/xl-sior.41549/


----------



## Autocycleplane

Bump. Who's got a roadster we haven't seen yet? Or one we have because let's face it, it's a pretty cool looking model.


----------



## pedal_junky




----------



## Autocycleplane

pedal_junky said:


> View attachment 667674 View attachment 667675 View attachment 667676




Looks great, nice to see it got a good home. Is that my old 37 chainguard? Lol


----------



## pedal_junky

@Autocycleplane Thanks, and yes, same guard.


----------



## PlasticNerd

mike said:


> This is my 1936 Schwinn built BF Goodrich Roadster I purchase last September from Terry Jackson. Glenn Brown of San Clemente did the restoration Bob Cycles did the seat cover. Thanks to Gary skidking from  the cabe for the photographs of the seatpost decal, and Richard with oldstuff in Utah for creating the stencils. View attachment 406073 View attachment 406068 View attachment 406065 View attachment 406062 View attachment 406087 View attachment 406088



That is gorgeous


----------



## REC

REC said:


> Not exactly the way they came... Got this bike from onecatahula several years ago, Love it. Rides fantastic! Before and after shots
> Pete's Pic:
> View attachment 379006
> And redone:
> View attachment 379007
> 
> REC




Got another project since I made the post above. Still trying to get moving on it, but it's here and so is most of what it will take to turn it into a rider. 




Fork is going to be changed. It looks a little bit off to me, and I have a couple of others hanging out here. Back again when it's on wheels and a stand.
REC


----------



## barneyguey

I have photos of a Schwinn with that fork. The bike looks original. Paint is the same on the fork, frame and fenders. I always thought maybe some guy in a shop was putting together bikes just before WWII and used what he had on the shelf? Another brand bike with the same color paint? If I can find the photos I have I'll post them. Barry


----------



## barneyguey

REC said:


> Got another project since I made the post above. Still trying to get moving on it, but it's here and so is most of what it will take to turn it into a rider.
> 
> View attachment 725646
> Fork is going to be changed. It looks a little bit off to me, and I have a couple of others hanging out here. Back again when it's on wheels and a stand.
> REC



I have photos of a Schwinn with that fork. The bike looks original. Paint is the same on the fork, frame and fenders. I always thought maybe some guy in a shop was putting together bikes just before WWII and used what he had on the shelf? Another brand bike with the same color paint? If I can find the photos I have I'll post them. Barry

Here they are!


----------



## REC

barnyguey said:


> I have photos of a Schwinn with that fork. The bike looks original. Paint is the same on the fork, frame and fenders. I always thought maybe some guy in a shop was putting together bikes just before WWII and used what he had on the shelf? Another brand bike with the same color paint? If I can find the photos I have I'll post them. Barry




This frame had no badge on it when I got it, so I don't know its'  intended point of sale. The other one with this fork that is here was initially badged as a Fleet. I was told this would normally have been a Royal or something else that escapes my rather porous brain at the moment.
I have no doubt it is a Schwinn fork, but I do have a doubt as to it being straight - it looks a little bit off. I have a Model C with the same rear triangle and the same fork, so I do believe it to be Schwinn. I also do not have another spare one like it, so it will most likely get replaced with the other type "cast" fork. It is what it is...

REC


----------



## barneyguey

REC said:


> This frame had no badge on it when I got it, so I don't know its'  intended point of sale. The other one with this fork that is here was initially badged as a Fleet. I was told this would normally have been a Royal or something else that escapes my rather porous brain at the moment.
> I have no doubt it is a Schwinn fork, but I do have a doubt as to it being straight - it looks a little bit off. I have a Model C with the same rear triangle and the same fork, so I do believe it to be Schwinn. I also do not have another spare one like it, so it will most likely get replaced with the other type "cast" fork. It is what it is...
> 
> REC



Cool! Thanks for the information! Have a great night! Barry


----------



## Kickstand3

Spence36 said:


> View attachment 184359View attachment 184360View attachment 184361View attachment 184362
> View attachment 184445
> Love the peaked fenders and straight back lock on my 36 roadster super clean !!!
> 
> 
> Cruising my Prewar Schwinn [emoji605]
> 
> View attachment 184359
> 
> View attachment 184360
> 
> View attachment 184361
> 
> View attachment 184362
> 
> View attachment 184445



VERY NICE


----------



## rollfaster

barnyguey said:


> I have photos of a Schwinn with that fork. The bike looks original. Paint is the same on the fork, frame and fenders. I always thought maybe some guy in a shop was putting together bikes just before WWII and used what he had on the shelf? Another brand bike with the same color paint? If I can find the photos I have I'll post them. Barry
> 
> Here they are!
> View attachment 725649 View attachment 725651 View attachment 725649
> 
> View attachment 725650



killer bike!!


----------



## spoker

see somthing new all the tyme,when and why were these built?


----------



## irideiam

Aren't these frames in this post considered curved double bars?

I ask because it looks like Schwinn is calling a 1938 Roadster frame a double bar and the frames in this post are curved double bars?


----------



## Two Wheeler

.


----------



## fordmike65

Dan Shabel said:


> 1948View attachment 778910 View attachment 778911 View attachment 778912



Not a DBR. Looks like a very nice DX tho


----------



## Autocycleplane

"Doublebar" vs "Double Bar" for model names.


----------



## Two Wheeler

fordmike65 said:


> Not a DBR. Looks like a very nice DX tho



Ok, educate me. What is a double bar, if not two bars? The only difference I am seeing is truss rods.


----------



## Autocycleplane

Dan Shabel said:


> Ok, educate me. What is a double bar, if not two bars? The only difference I am seeing is truss rods.




The "Double (Curved) Bar Roadster" has 2 "parallel" top tubes with a straight down tube. Your DX's 2 top tubes converge more at the rear, and don't have quite the same arc as each other. These bikes were made 36-38.


----------



## fordmike65

I finally got me one! Yaaaayyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## barneyguey

fordmike65 said:


> I finally got me one! Yaaaayyyyyyyyyyy!
> View attachment 778951



Howdy, I love the bike! What does the head badge say? Thanks, Barry


----------



## fordmike65

barnyguey said:


> Howdy, I love the bike! What does the head badge say? Thanks, Barry



New World


----------



## barneyguey

fordmike65 said:


> New World
> View attachment 789900



Is it Schwinn? Fork?


----------



## fordmike65

barnyguey said:


> Is it Schwinn?


----------



## barneyguey

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 789913



Did you put that Schwinn badge on there to mess with peoples minds?


----------



## fordmike65

barnyguey said:


> Did you put that Schwinn badge on there to mess with peoples minds?



I rode it at the last Cyclone Coasters ride.... on April 1st


----------



## barneyguey

fordmike65 said:


> I rode it at the last Cyclone Coasters ride.... on April 1st






fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 789913[/Q



I bet you got funny looks and questions. LOL


----------



## barneyguey

fordmike65 said:


> I rode it at the last Cyclone Coasters ride.... on April 1st



I put a prewar Schwinn Excelsior in my mothers yard sale one time. I put a sign that said, $5.00/sold. A bunch of people were bummed they missed out on the deal of lifetime.


----------



## SLM

20" Adminal / Schwinn Double Bar ...I was removing the overpaint (blue) and decide IT's Spring and I would rather ride it as is !!  Kind of a Rat Rod DD Schwinn.


----------



## TheTrikeGuy

Fresh paint on the ol roadster, same old parts..


----------



## TheTrikeGuy

Another


----------



## TheTrikeGuy

Again


----------



## ZE52414

Made a deal with a caber and was able to get this tall frame double bar I think I’m to find me a prewar 6 hole
Rack and have Frankster41 paint it to match.


----------



## REC

REC said:


> Got another project since I made the post above. Still trying to get moving on it, but it's here and so is most of what it will take to turn it into a rider.
> 
> View attachment 725646
> Fork is going to be changed. It looks a little bit off to me, and I have a couple of others hanging out here. Back again when it's on wheels and a stand.
> REC



Well, I was able to straighten the fork so it stayed - Got to get it together now. Love this color!!


 
Hope to have it together very soon.
REC


----------



## fattyre

Awesomeness in progress.


----------



## fordmike65

fattyre said:


> Awesomeness in progress.
> View attachment 850691
> 
> View attachment 850692



Looks like a tallboy(20"frame)


----------



## fattyre

fordmike65 said:


> Looks like a tallboy(20"frame)





Yep.  I only have eyes for tall bikes at this point, so watch out!    My legs want nothing to do with tiny bikes & knee pain anymore.


----------



## Autocycleplane

Photo bump. Anyone out there find or acquire one recently? Let's see it if so!


----------



## cyclingday

I know, that this isn't quite what you had in mind, but here's a little 1917 Excelsior, Double Arch Bar Roadster project that I've recently got going.


It's going to be a long road to find the period correct components that I need, but I'm pretty excited about the prospects of this Ignaz era built Schwinn.


----------



## oldy57

I picked this 37 DBR a few months ago. Slowly going to do a restore. I would love to find a drum brake for it and a rack. Fenders are rough but fixable. There is a few small places where the original paint is left but most of the frame was stripped clean. Also need a badge, something very clean as it will have a repaint.


----------



## fordmike65

oldy57 said:


> I picked this 37 DBR a few months ago. Slowly going to do a restore. I would love to find a drum brake for it and a rack. Fenders are rough but fixable. There is a few small places where the original paint is left but most of the frame was stripped clean. Also need a badge, something very clean as it will have a repaint. View attachment 932067
> 
> View attachment 932075
> 
> View attachment 932076



Another tallboy(20"). Nice!


----------



## REC

REC said:


> Well, I was able to straighten the fork so it stayed - Got to get it together now. Love this color!!
> View attachment 833432
> Hope to have it together very soon.
> REC



It's up and running again!





REC


----------



## Freqman1

......


----------



## fordmike65

Freqman1 said:


> Cool double bar
> View attachment 932304



Crusty DBR


----------



## tripple3

Since its now DB Roadsters, here's another.


----------



## Cooper S.

I sold this frame not too long ago


----------



## mbstude

Here’s a ‘36 Schwinn that recently came my way, though it’s been posted in this thread previously. 

Original saddle, bars, and fenders are tucked away for the next guy.


----------



## Autocycleplane

fordmike65 said:


> Crusty DBR
> View attachment 932307





tripple3 said:


> Since its now DB Roadsters, here's another.
> View attachment 932318




It’s not, but we will let you guys sneak in here with the rest of the cool kids.


----------



## Autocycleplane

mbstude said:


> Here’s a ‘36 Schwinn that recently came my way, though it’s been posted in this thread previously.
> 
> Original saddle, bars, and fenders are tucked away for the next guy.
> 
> View attachment 933699




Nice. I sure would like that chain guard back.....


----------



## fordmike65

'36 DBR on EvilBay
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=163501564706


----------



## jedijoe59

Here's my 1936 Majestic DB Roadster, I bought a few years ago. It's a great rider!


----------



## tripple3

Autocycleplane said:


> It’s not, but we will let you guys sneak in here with the rest of the cool kids.



I got one!
Coolest Non-Original paint job I've seen in awhile; two-tone blue hand pinstripes and lettering.
Aero King


----------



## Jon Olson

Double bar 1936 Schwinn that will be a “clean up“ only and yes “Polly“ will stay!


----------



## fordmike65

Jon Olson said:


> Double bar 1936 Schwinn that will be a “clean up“ only and yes “Polly“ will stay!View attachment 1099177
> View attachment 1099178
> 
> View attachment 1099179
> 
> View attachment 1099181
> 
> View attachment 1099182
> 
> View attachment 1099183
> 
> View attachment 1099184
> 
> View attachment 1099185
> 
> View attachment 1099186
> 
> View attachment 1099180



Nice DBR! I'm not a Schwinn guy...but looks like the fork has been replaced? Monark maybe?


----------



## Autocycleplane

fordmike65 said:


> Nice DBR! I'm not a Schwinn guy...but looks like the fork has been replaced? Monark maybe?




Check out posts #17 and #20 on page 1 of this thread. I think these could be some sort of "parts shelf specials" put out in 36/37 - note the straight rear "double diamond" style seat stays and "Mead" style forks. Have seen a C Model or three with the same stays and fork over the years from the same era.


----------



## fordmike65

Autocycleplane said:


> Check out posts #17 and #20 on page 1 of this thread. I think these could be some sort of "parts shelf specials" put out in 36/37 - note the straight rear "double diamond" style seat stays and "Mead" style forks. Have seen a C Model or three with the same stays and fork over the years from the same era.


----------



## Autocycleplane

Any new ones out there in Cabeland? I found this one digging for another photo and thought I would revive this thread.


----------



## tripple3

I took Aero King on a 40 mile ride, and took a better pic of it with McCaskey bars.


----------



## PCHiggin

Spence36 said:


> View attachment 184359View attachment 184360View attachment 184361View attachment 184362
> View attachment 184445
> Love the peaked fenders and straight back lock on my 36 roadster super clean !!!
> 
> 
> Cruising my Prewar Schwinn [emoji605]
> 
> View attachment 184359
> 
> View attachment 184360
> 
> View attachment 184361
> 
> View attachment 184362
> 
> View attachment 184445



Hudson badge?


----------



## Just Jeff

Just acquired this one. 1936 or 1937 Packard badged. Almost had enough parts laying around to make it a rider. Guess I’ll be robbing parts from something else to make this one rideable


----------



## Autocycleplane

Just Jeff said:


> Just acquired this one. 1936 or 1937 Packard badged. Almost had enough parts laying around to make it a rider. Guess I’ll be robbing parts from something else to make this one rideable
> View attachment 1205916




Cool. Looks like a 19” frame like mine.


----------



## tripple3




----------



## volksboy57

It gets around! Added fenders, forks, rims, and hooks. The chainguard got a little rusty, I gotta fix that.


----------



## Jon Olson

Double bar 1936 Schwinn cleaned up and “Polly” did stay...for now?


----------



## Just Jeff

@Autocycleplane  it is a 19” frame. And I’m happy to finally have a Schwinn double bar frame. Shelby, CWC,  now a Schwinn too. Just need a few more and I’ll have one from each manufacturer


----------



## Kickstand3

Autocycleplane said:


> It’s not, but we will let you guys sneak in here with the rest of the cool kids.



Ok then


----------



## Jon Olson

Jon Olson said:


> Double bar 1936 Schwinn cleaned up and “Polly” did stay...for now?View attachment 1206357
> View attachment 1206355
> 
> View attachment 1206351
> 
> View attachment 1206354
> 
> View attachment 1206353
> 
> View attachment 1206352



Added a girl’s 1936 drop stand and rack.


----------



## Kickstand3

Just a observation, almost all these bikes don’t have fender lights or rear racks . And different grips on a lot of these.


----------



## Kickstand3

Kickstand3 said:


> Just a observation, almost all these bikes don’t have fender lights or rear racks . And different grips on a lot of these.



Crickets


----------



## Just Jeff

Updated photo of my 1936 Double bar. It’s a rider now. Still needs fenders and a chainguard, but I like it as it sits


----------



## Tikibar

Kickstand3 said:


> Just a observation, almost all these bikes don’t have fender lights or rear racks . And different grips on a lot of these.




Good observation!
My preference is that a straight rack would take away from the flow of the curved double bars, but that's just me.

Most of the front fenders I've seen on photos of Roadsters don't have a hole to mount a fender light. And the images in the old Schwinn catalogs don't have lights either. Did any of the Schwinn Roadster models come with an original fender that has a hole for a fender light?


----------



## Jon Olson

Tikibar said:


> Good observation!
> My preference is that a straight rack would take away from the flow of the curved double bars, but that's just me.
> 
> Most of the front fenders I've seen on photos of Roadsters don't have a hole to mount a fender light. And the images in the old Schwinn catalogs don't have lights either. Did any of the Schwinn Roadster models come with an original fender that has a hole for a fender light?



My fender had a hole in it that looks to be done after sale. There isn’t a wire hole. The light just covers the a bad hole in the fender.


----------



## Kickstand3

Bump
Any more out there?


----------



## Kickstand3

Ok
Then 38 DBR


----------



## Cooper S.




----------



## Cooper S.




----------



## volksboy57

I'm excited to have this coming in the mail! Not the regular double bar for sure! I'll have to make a version of the early square badge, because I can't afford what those cost.


----------



## REDAIR13

Original Paint Double Bar roadster. Excelsior Badged


----------

